# What is the best compact camera?



## Gaelle (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a Canon 60D and a couple of lenses which I barely ever use any more. I've decided that I don't need such expensive and bulky equipment as I have lost interest in big time photography (I will sell everything). I'm looking for something compact and efficient at the same time. Basically, I'm looking for a compact camera that takes really good quality pictures, is fast and has a good zoom.
I am considering the Canon eos-M, the Canon G1X and the Canon powershot S100 ... So many options! What would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2012)

Really good quality photos get made by the photographer, not the camera. In so far that it's the photographer's artistic/technical knowledge/skill that is important.

A compact digital camera usually has a smaller image sensor, which makes it much harder to produce a shallow depth-of-field for the selective focus, blurred background that is often what makes a "really good quality" photo.

Compact camera zoom lenses usually have technical limitations that also make it harder to produce 'really good quality' photos.

Why else would professional photographers use $8000 pro camera bodies with $2500 lenses mounted on the camera?

The Powershot S100 has some good reviews.


----------

